# Is there a handheld that can handle emulations for everything?



## Andrew Hong (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there a handheld right now that can emulate PSX, PS2, PSP, NDS, GBA, GBC, and etc?

*without lag


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 11, 2013)

Nothing can handle a PS2. But for the others except NDS, try the PSP. For perfect NDS emulation and very good and improving PSP emulation, use an android device like Xperia Play or Nvidia Shield(but it is expensive).


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Emulation of the PS2 practically requires a PC, anything below a mid-range is insufficient for _playable_ emulation of most games and you'll need even more if you want the emulation to be 100% fluent.

As far as NDS emulation is concerned, your only real option is an Android device, the stronger specs the better. It'll cover your emulation needs of other devices you've mentioned and more as well.

If you want something with physical controls and you don't want to spend a whole lot, a PSP is your best bet - it'll emulate everything from your list except for the PS2 and the NDS _(there is a proof-of-concept NDS emulator for it, but the system obviously lacks a touchscreen and the framerate is deplorable)_.


----------



## Andrew Hong (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks. I guess the all in one handheld is not out yet :/


----------



## Arras (Nov 11, 2013)

Andrew Hong said:


> Thanks. I guess the all in one handheld is not out yet :/


And because new consoles keep appearing as well, I don't think one will exist any time soon


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 11, 2013)

Andrew Hong said:


> Thanks. I guess the all in one handheld is not out yet :/


 
Well an Android phone or device could be considered an all in one emulation handheld. The only missing console it hasn't emulated is the PS2, but a Gamecube emulator is being developed for it and each update for that emulator keeps getting better. Who knows, maybe we will see a PS2 emu for android soon.


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

A high-end android smartphone or tablet can handle everything you stated except PS2. A 2013 Nexus 7 is a pretty good choice at an affordable price. It'll handle PSP and NDS emulation without any lag and is only $230. It's a solid tablet with a GPU on par with the PS Vita and a full-HD display. This also mean it'll run native android games without any lag.

If you want physical controls, connect a bluetooth gamepad or a USB gamepad via adapter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2013)

There is a portable device that can emulate all those consoles and more, it's called a gaming laptop. 

You can only expect so much from low-cost portable devices at this point, they don't have nearly enough _"push"_ to emulate each and every system there ever was... yet, but they're getting there incredibly fast.

Certain Android devices can already emulate the Gamecube at low framerates, within a couple of years we'll definitely see full-speed Gamecube and Wii emulation on-the-go. We're only going to see more and more of such developments as time passes, so the future is definitely a bright one.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 11, 2013)

A PSP is very good for emulation

most work fine
N64 and PS2 are a no go

a nice high end laptop might work as well


----------



## Kirito-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There is a portable device that can emulate all those consoles and more, it's called a gaming laptop.
> 
> You can only expect so much from low-cost portable devices at this point, they don't have nearly enough _"push"_ to emulate each and every system there ever was... yet, but they're getting there incredibly fast.
> 
> Certain Android devices can already emulate the Gamecube at low framerates, within a couple of years we'll definitely see full-speed Gamecube and Wii emulation on-the-go. We're only going to see more and more of such developments as time passes, so the future is definitely a bright one.


 
If price isn't an issue, you might as well recommend a Razer Blade Pro. It might be $2000, but it'll certainly run any console emulator in existence at maximum speed. The device itself is also extremely portable for a laptop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 11, 2013)

Kirito-kun said:


> If price isn't an issue, you might as well recommend a Razer Blade Pro. It might be $2000, but it'll certainly run any console emulator in existence at maximum speed. The device itself is also extremely portable for a laptop.


 
Any high-end laptop from a respected brand will do, it doesn't necessarily have to be advertised as a _"gaming"_ device in flashy colours.


----------

